# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > K >  K1a13

## Sophax

Hey there.
My maternal haplogroup is K1a13, I've been able to trace back my motherside genealogy till 1680 in french flanders (really close to the border with belgium)
So here's my question, is K1a13 typical to there ? May it be related to Frankish people or Belgae tribes ?

----------

